# Chicken of the Woods



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A buddy of mine spends maybe twenty bucks a month at the commissary. He bought a 27 acre piece of land a few years ago, and has spent every waking hour not at work making his land a food-producing machine.

Recently, he found Chicken of the Woods on his place and did some research on it. Now, he is promoting more mushroom growth on logs. Apparently, this particular mushroom is very nutritious!

Laetiporus sulphureus: The Chicken of the Woods (MushroomExpert.Com)

Chicken of the Woods/Sulphur Shelf (Laetiporus Sulphureus)- Mushroom-Collecting.com

A very good video:


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Hen of the Woods is another fall shelf mushroom that is both tasty and nutrient laden.

You can clean , slice then dehydrate either for log term storage. Add to other vegetables, soups, stews when cooking and they will rehydrate from the juices in the pan/pot.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Good to know.
While my environment is metro-suburban there are many place where refuge in the woods will be my course for the long walk home... foraging along the way.
Thanks


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I have seen these or something similar on my property as well. Never thought about eating them. Thanks.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> Good to know.
> While my environment is metro-suburban there are many place where refuge in the woods will be my course for the long walk home... foraging along the way.
> Thanks


Careful of what you collect. I remember him telling me there is a deadly shroom that looks much like this one. I think one of the ways to tell the difference is that the Chicken of the Woods has white spore.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

I just finished reading about growing mushrooms. More to it than one would think.
Also, according to the book, you can only order one kind of mushroom spawn.
The Agaricus Bisporus. White button type with brown gills/spores.
This book is an 1980 printing, so that may not be the case now.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

BagLady said:


> I just finished reading about growing mushrooms. More to it than one would think.
> Also, according to the book, you can only order one kind of mushroom spawn.
> The Agaricus Bisporus. White button type with brown gills/spores.
> This book is an 1980 printing, so that may not be the case now.


mushrooms grow best when they're kept in the dark and fed shit. Kind of like the American public.

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Leary of eating any shrooms in the wood, too many look-alikes for my untrained eyes to decipher. Might have to bone up on them.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I like Mushrooms. I will admit the dangers of them scare the crap out of me though so I've chosen to buy mine. Must do more homework before ever trusting one mother nature sent me directly.


----------

